# WHAT TEMP TO GRILL A FATTY?



## rollin smoke (Jan 29, 2013)

I know it needs to be 165IT but what temp would you GRILL it at? I'm grilling 2 of them Friday night for my wife's bday shindig. I don't get off of work early enough to smoke them so I have to crank the heat. Also...how long do they usually take to cook? This is my first one by the way. Thanks!!!
Ricky


----------



## smoking b (Jan 29, 2013)

Could you smoke them ahead of time & heat them back up to serve? That way you wouldn't have to rush them


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 29, 2013)

I could...but grilling them is part of the fun for the party ya know. Everybody knows if they come to my house...there's gonna be something cooking outside!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 29, 2013)

Rollin Smoke said:


> I could...but grilling them is part of the fun for the party ya know. Everybody knows if they come to my house...there's gonna be something cooking outside!


Ah ok  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   In that case I'm afraid I can't be of much help as I've never used my grill for fatties. At least you won't have any trouble getting a crisp bacon wrap!  There has to be someone around here that has grilled them before & can help you out though. Make sure you let us know how they turned out & have fun at your party


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 30, 2013)

They grill fairly fast. I did two on my Weber Kettle and wanna say it took about an hour with indirect heat - but really didn't keep track of time since I was still going by temp.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 30, 2013)

I smoke them at 300 in my electric smoker and they always turn out really good.


----------



## cranemansteve (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a stand up gas smoker and I smoke mine at about 275 for 2-2 1/2 hr and they turn out pretty darn good I know this post is two weeks old but HEY its all good.


----------

